# Whatsapp Backup nicht wiederherstellbar



## blauebanane (7. März 2014)

Hallo,
mein Smartphone (Huawei Ascend P6) hatte einen defekt, ich hab es eine gute Woche ca. weggeschickt und in der Zwischenzeit meine SIM und SDkarte in einem alten Smartphone genutzt. 
Bei diesem war Whatsapp schon installiert, meine Nummer musste aber neu bestätigt werden und dadurch waren auf diesem Handy natürlich alle Chatverläufe weg. Für eine Wiederherstellung muss man ja Whatsapp neuinstallieren. Hab ich aber nicht gemacht, war ja nur für ne Woche.
Heute kam mein P6 wieder, sdkarte eingelegt, whatsapp entfernt und wieder installiert, in dem glauben dass bei der installation die nachricht kommt "chatverläufe gefunden! jetzt wiederherstellen?". 
naja, diese kam jedenfalls nicht. google sagt, ich soll einfach die backup datei die ich wiederherstellen will im sdcard1/whatsapp/databases ordner in "msgstore.db.crypt" umbenennen und nochmal neuinstallieren, dann würde der obige dialog erscheinen. klappt aber immer noch nicht. 
Die backup datei ist vom 26.2 und wurde automatisch um 4:00 uhr von whatsapp erstellt. ist auch knapp 28mb groß also sind sicherlich nachrichten drin vorhanden. wurde allerdings auf dem alten smartphone erstellt, was ja aber an sich kein problem sein sollte. 

Weiß jemand wie ich das lösen könnte?

grüße und danke


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. März 2014)

Bei meinem Defy/Evo3d hat Whatsapp die Daten auf der (externen) SD-Karte abgelegt.
Bei meinem Z1compact legt er es aber auf den internen Speicher.
Um dein Backup wieder her zu stellen musst du den Whatsappordner von der SD-karte in den interne Speicher verschieben.
Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht ob du den Chatverlauf vorm einschicken gesichert hast von P6.
Ich glaub aber auch das Whatsapp beim Backup den alten Stand immer überschreibt also könnte der dann auch weg sein wenn du den nicht wiederhergestellt hast.


----------



## Trefoil80 (7. März 2014)

Der ideale Zeitpunkt, auf Threema umzustellen... 

Threema-Nutzer seit August 2013.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (7. März 2014)

Wie bereits gesagst wurde, hängt das wahrscheinlich am Speicherort des Backups. Kopiere mal den Whatsapp Ordner auf die interne und die externe SD Karte, vielleicht klappt es ja so!  (Bei meinem alten S2 lag der Whatsapp Ordner üblicherweise auf der internen SD Karte)
Eigentlich musst du da auch nichts mehr umbenennen, das war meiner Erfahrung nach nur früher mal nötig. Hast du denn den ganzen Whatsapp-Ordner oder gesichert oder nur die Database-Datei?


----------



## blauebanane (7. März 2014)

Fehler gefunden. Whatsapp hat die Backup Datei nicht auf der sd Karte gesucht sondern auf dem internen Speicher. Hab dann einfach die gewünschte Backup Datei in den Ordner verschoben. 

Die neueste Backup Datei ist von dem Tag, an dem ich das Handy weggeschickt habe. Warum mein Ersatzsmartphone keine Backups erstellt hat weiß ich nicht... 

Threema hab ich schon. Der Kreis derer in meinem Freundeskreis die das nutzen ist allerdings sehr klein.


----------

